# Winterizing Outback



## bcpolaris (Aug 12, 2010)

I just bought this 23KRS outback and noticed that it didn't have the winterizing hose and values. So I went down to the local hardware store and picked up two values and a T.
I cut the line that enters the pump and added the values. This way you can shut off the fresh water intake and open up the anti-freeze line when you need it. 
All my other trailers have always came with this feature and it makes for an easy and no brain winterizing.
Just place hose in rv anti=freeze and the pump will push it through all the lines. 
Make sure you shut off the water tank value first. In picture you can see it lower left.
The anti freeze value and line are in the middle of the picture.
The value on the right side closes off the fresh water feed.
10 minutes and you have an easy winterizing package.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Good idea. This kit does the same thing. No cutting required.

Linky


----------



## bcpolaris (Aug 12, 2010)

thefulminator said:


> Good idea. This kit does the same thing. No cutting required.
> 
> Linky


Our local RV store charges 49.00 for a similar Kit, So I decided to make my own.


----------



## booze123 (Jun 29, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken, my new 2011 250rs already has a valve at the tank to bypass the tank when winterizing.
In your pic, what does the original plastic valve do. That valve near the tank on the bottom?


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

booze123 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, my new 2011 250rs already has a valve at the tank to bypass the tank when winterizing.
> In your pic, what does the original plastic valve do. That valve near the tank on the bottom?


Your new 250RS will have a bypass valve for the water heater. This mod is to allow running plumbing antifreeze through the lines, without putting any in the fresh water tank. With this bypass you just drop the hose into the antifreeze jug, and turn on the pump.

I'm in the process right now, of figuring out whether to do a homemade bypass like this, or order the kit. I just called this morning, and the best price in our area is $39.99 for the kit. I still have over a month before I'll need it, but if I order online, I'll need some time.

Doug


----------



## booze123 (Jun 29, 2010)

duggy said:


> If I'm not mistaken, my new 2011 250rs already has a valve at the tank to bypass the tank when winterizing.
> In your pic, what does the original plastic valve do. That valve near the tank on the bottom?


Your new 250RS will have a bypass valve for the water heater. This mod is to allow running plumbing antifreeze through the lines, without putting any in the fresh water tank. With this bypass you just drop the hose into the antifreeze jug, and turn on the pump.

I'm in the process right now, of figuring out whether to do a homemade bypass like this, or order the kit. I just called this morning, and the best price in our area is $39.99 for the kit. I still have over a month before I'll need it, but if I order online, I'll need some time.

Doug
[/quote]
duggy, I was planning on doing what I did with my popup. Bought a suction hose that comes with the same threads as on the intake side of the pump. I just unscrew the intake line and screw the suction hose on, start the pump and draw the antifreeze right from the gallon jug.


----------

